
Ask HN: What is a service you would pay $10/month for? - WannaBeFounder
There are some obvious ideas desperately waiting to be implemented. Think of this as a brain-storming session not just for me but for lots of others around here too.<p>The other benefit of such a thread is that sometimes what one person thinks of as a problem could&#x27;ve actually been already solved and available and it is good to know of that.
======
hoodoof
Well wannabefounder you ask an excellent question.

I'd pay $10 a month for a service that was really useful and valuable that did
things I wanted and needed it to do.

The sort of idea that YC would fund.

How about we start with all the ideas that you have - can you post them?

------
Hockenbrizzle
I would pay $10/month to lease a handheld 'gun' that would terraform mars. But
it must be handheld. I'm not lugging around a dang suitcase with me on my
mission to populate mars.

Or, you could build a Transmogrifier. But that's not my idea, that's the idea
of Mr Bill Watterson.

------
rdancer
How about a service that would do my thinking and market research for me?
Maybe even something that could gauge my aptitude and expertise? But I'd only
pay £3.50 max, because I'm a cheapskate and don't like people.

------
hoodoof
Virtual reality holiday destination resort and hotel explorer.

------
hoodoof
Virtual reality city visualisation with live traffic updates also showing Uber
cars and available AirBNB beds and restaurants.

------
hoodoof
Virtual reality supermarket.

------
hoodoof
Virtual reality meeting system.

~~~
danieltillett
How about virtual reality virtual reality.

------
hoodoof
Virtual reality home designer.

------
hoodoof
Virtual reality chat system.

